# Spiders webs on siding



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Prevent them, never going to happen.
Kill the ones you can find, clean up the webs is about the best you can do.
Keep in mind the only goal in life a spider has is to eat as many insects as possible.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks


----------

